# Credit unions to issue debit cards?



## Shawady (9 Nov 2013)

I read something during the week that in Jan/Feb credit unions will be able to facilitate electronic transfers so that salaries can be paid into your account and bills can be paid from it. It also mentioned that debit cards would not be long after this but did not give any details.
Does anyone know any more about this?

I was thinking it might be an option for Danske Bank customers losing their current accounts next year.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2013)

From February 2014 some CU's will offer electronic payments but not debit cards. 

At a later date, debit cards will be offered. 

There is no news yet on what charges will apply to these accounts. 

The offer might come too late for Danske customers and is unlikely to be as good as the PTSB offer.


----------



## RainyDay (9 Nov 2013)

Shawady said:


> I read something during the week that in Jan/Feb credit unions will be able to facilitate electronic transfers so that salaries can be paid into your account and bills can be paid from it. .





CiaranT said:


> From February 2014 some CU's will offer electronic payments but not debit cards.
> .



My CU offers this now. I've been getting salary paid into my CU for over a year now, and I can transfer money automatically or ad-hoc to other accounts, via their online account access facility.

If it just had an ATM card, I'd be away in a hack.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2013)

Yeah, some CU's already offer electronic payments. A lot more will come February 2014 thanks to a collective CU infrastructure deal with Danske Bank. 

It will be very interesting to see what CU's charge when they offer full service banking including debit/ATM cards and online electronic payments.


----------



## CUJimmy (11 Nov 2013)

There is also a group of 11 larger credit unions looking at a fully functional debit card which they hope to launch next year. obviously this will be initially confined to members of the particular credit unions.


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2013)

CUJimmy said:


> There is also a group of 11 larger credit unions looking at a fully functional debit card which they hope to launch next year.



Interesting. I assume this is separate announcement to the 100+ CU tie up with Danske Bank. 

Will it be a dual Debit and ATM card? with internet banking?

Any indication as to when next year?


----------



## MrEarl (11 Nov 2013)

CiaranT said:


> Yeah, some CU's already offer electronic payments. A lot more will come February 2014 thanks to a collective CU infrastructure deal with Danske Bank.....



Is this still proceeding, given Danske's recent announcement ?


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2013)

MrEarl said:


> Is this still proceeding, given Danske's recent announcement ?



Yes. Danske are still offering SEPA infrastructure, to the CU's and others, post closure of their direct retail banking.


----------



## RainyDay (11 Nov 2013)

CUJimmy said:


> There is also a group of 11 larger credit unions looking at a fully functional debit card which they hope to launch next year. obviously this will be initially confined to members of the particular credit unions.



Do you have a list of the CUs involved?


----------



## Murt10 (12 Nov 2013)

Given that TSB AIB ESB etc are now almost wholly state owned, the Government might not want the bigger CR Unions to set up in direct competition to them.

I would imagine that most of the big credit unions are occupational ones Civil Service, Teachers. ESB, HSE, Revenue, Local Government etc.

As you have to have a job to be a member of these credit unions, the default rate is probably low. These are the type of people that the banks can least afford to lose.


----------



## RainyDay (13 Nov 2013)

An update on the electronic payments plan here, though no specifics about which CUs will be involved or when it will happen
[broken link removed]


----------



## Time (21 May 2014)

Laser cards are no more.


----------

